# Sind folgende Pflanzen wintergrün?



## StefanRP (7. Okt. 2013)

Hallo, ich frage mich ob folgende Pflanzen im winter grün sind, meist steht winterhart, aber darunter verstrehe ich nur, dass sie in der Lage sind zu überdauern.

Wasserschwertlilie ?
Hängesegge?
Teichsimse?
__ Tausendblatt?
__ Wasserfeder?
Tannenwedel?
Glänzendes __ Laichkraut?
__ Wasserpest?
Armleuchteralge?
Bunter __ Wassernabel?
__ Sumpfdotterblume?
__ Froschlöffel?
Rundblättrige Rotala?
Gottesgandenkraut?
Gauklerblume?
__ Blutweiderich?
__ Wasserschlauch?


Vielen Dank!
Stefan


----------



## ina1912 (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sind folgende Pflanzen wintergrün?*

Hallo Stefan!
Leider kann ich Dir nicht viel zu den Unterwasser-Pflanzen sagen, das habe ich bei mir noch nicht beobachtet, ob es da im Winter grün ist (__ Wasserpest usw.). Tannenwedel ist nicht wintergrün, jedenfalls schaut über den Winter nichts grünes mehr oben heraus. Die __ Seggen sind zum Teil wintergrün (zB Japansegge), aber nicht alle.
__ Binsen, __ Blutweiderich, __ Froschlöffel, __ Sumpfdotterblume und Wasserschwertlilie (was oben aus dem Wasser herausschaut bzw. Sumpfgewächs ist), sind winterhart, aber nicht wintergrün. Sprich, es verwelkt / vertrocknet / erfriert oberhalb des Wassers und überlebt wie normale Stauden, sie treiben dann erst im Frühjahr neu aus.
Ich hoffe, das kann Dir noch jemand etwas genauer sagen.
LG Ina


----------



## Finalein (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sind folgende Pflanzen wintergrün?*

Hallo Stefan,

__ Tausendblatt, __ Sumpfdotterblume,  __ Froschlöffel  sind nicht grün, kommen aber im Frühjahr wieder. 
Bei den anderen weiß ich es auch nicht. Meine Unterwasserpflanzen wurden aufgefressen, deswegen habe ich nur Tausendblatt und größere Sachen.
Gruß Lia


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sind folgende Pflanzen wintergrün?*

Hi Stefan

Wasserschwertlilie ? - zieht ein
Hängesegge? - Riesensegge und viele andere sind wintergrün
Teichsimse? - viele Simsen sind wintergrün
__ Tausendblatt? - zieht ein
__ Wasserfeder? - wintergrün
Tannenwedel? - zieht ein
Glänzendes __ Laichkraut? - da bin ich überfragt
__ Wasserpest? - wintergrün
Armleuchteralge? - keine Ahnung
Bunter __ Wassernabel? - wenns Hydrocotyle sib.... ist, ist die nicht  winterhart
__ Sumpfdotterblume? - zieht ein
__ Froschlöffel? - zieht ein
Rundblättrige Rotala? - eher nicht winterfest (kenn ich nur als Aquarienpflanze für tropische Becken)
Gottesgandenkraut? - zieht ein
Gauklerblume? - die blaue zieht ein (die __ gelbe Gauklerblume sterben im Winter meißt ab)
__ Blutweiderich? - zieht ein
__ Wasserschlauch? - zieht ein

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanRP (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sind folgende Pflanzen wintergrün?*

Vielen Dank für die promten Antworten, bin nun wieder ein Stück gebildeter.


----------



## pema (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sind folgende Pflanzen wintergrün?*

Glänzendes __ Laichkraut ist - zumindest bei mir - wintergrün.
petra


----------



## jolantha (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sind folgende Pflanzen wintergrün?*

Danke auch von mir , macht mich auch intellenter !!


----------



## einfachichKO (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sind folgende Pflanzen wintergrün?*

Manchmal vermisse ich hier echt den "Gefällt mir" Button...

Danke, auch von mir, auch ich bin jetzt ein wenig schlauer...


----------



## troll20 (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sind folgende Pflanzen wintergrün?*



einfachichKO schrieb:


> Manchmal vermisse ich hier echt den "Gefällt mir" Button...
> 
> Danke, auch von mir, auch ich bin jetzt ein wenig schlauer...



Und den Danksagungs Button 
Darum auch von mir hier ein extra großes DANKE 
Man merkt sich ja nicht alle Namen von Pflanzen und dann auch noch ihre Eigenheiten 

LG René


----------



## bernhardh (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sind folgende Pflanzen wintergrün?*

Jetzt mal eine Frage: was bringt wintergrün bei Unterwasserpflanzen? 
Und alle anderen sind Stauden.


----------



## troll20 (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sind folgende Pflanzen wintergrün?*



bernhardh schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine Frage: was bringt wintergrün bei Unterwasserpflanzen?
> Und alle anderen sind Stauden.



Bei Unterwasser Pflanzen bringt es, sofern noch Sonnenlicht hinkommt, Photosynthese und damit Sauerstoff.  Bei Stauden bzw anderen Wintergrünen einfach die Abwechslung zum Wintergrau oder Sichtschutz. 

LG RENE


----------



## bernhardh (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sind folgende Pflanzen wintergrün?*

Naja, aber da ist ja auch noch das Problem der Wassertemperatur. Im Winter ruhen die Unterwasserpflanzen. Die älteren Pflanzenteile sterben komplett ab, sinken zu Boden und erzeugen hier durch verrottung Gase, die dann wieder schädlich sind. Vor allem wenn es eine Eisdecke gibt. Also, es ist sinnvoller im Herbst die Unterwasserpflanzen abzufischen. 
Von daher hat es keinen Wert auf wintergrüne Unterwasserpflanzen zu setzen.
Welche Wintergrüne Ufer/Sumpfbepflanzung gibt es?


----------



## burki (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sind folgende Pflanzen wintergrün?*



bernhardh schrieb:


> Naja, aber da ist ja auch noch das Problem der Wassertemperatur. Im Winter ruhen die Unterwasserpflanzen. Die älteren Pflanzenteile sterben komplett ab, sinken zu Boden und erzeugen hier durch verrottung Gase, die dann wieder schädlich sind. Vor allem wenn es eine Eisdecke gibt. Also, es ist sinnvoller im Herbst die Unterwasserpflanzen abzufischen.
> Von daher hat es keinen Wert auf* wintergrüne Unterwasserpflanzen zu setzen*.
> Welche Wintergrüne Ufer/Sumpfbepflanzung gibt es?



hallo

das sehe ich etwas anders.
ich belasse z.b. die __ Wasserpest im Winter im Wasser, sie wächst sogar teilweise weiter und liefert im Winter unter der Eisdecke Sauerstoff.


----------



## Hagalaz (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sind folgende Pflanzen wintergrün?*



bernhardh schrieb:


> Naja, aber da ist ja auch noch das Problem der Wassertemperatur. Im Winter ruhen die Unterwasserpflanzen. Die älteren Pflanzenteile sterben komplett ab, sinken zu Boden und erzeugen hier durch verrottung Gase, die dann wieder schädlich sind. Vor allem wenn es eine Eisdecke gibt. Also, es ist sinnvoller im Herbst die Unterwasserpflanzen abzufischen.
> Von daher hat es keinen Wert auf wintergrüne Unterwasserpflanzen zu setzen.
> Welche Wintergrüne Ufer/Sumpfbepflanzung gibt es?



Hmm was soll man dazu sagen die Bezeichnung WIntergrün schließt deine Aussage schon aus! Wintergrüne Pflanzen bleiben auch im WINTER GRÜN sterben also nicht ab gerade Pflanzen wie __ Wasserfeder, __ Wasserpest etc. sind sehr nützlich im Winter!


----------



## StefanRP (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sind folgende Pflanzen wintergrün?*

Also ich möchte vermehrt auf wintergrüne Pflanzen setzten, ja nach Möglichkeit sogar auf alle, da alle anderen Pflanzen die absterben, die gesamte Biomasse wieder ans Wasser zurück geben mit all ihren Nachteilen, zumal Nähstoffeintrag das gesamte Jahr über stattfindet und Sauerstoff auch im Winter gebildet werden sollte.


----------



## BobbyT (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sind folgende Pflanzen wintergrün?*

Hallo,
als Neuling hätte ich da eher die Frage, welche Pflanzen möglichst im Herbst entfernt werden müssen, damit sie nicht verrotten.

LG
Ulrike


----------



## StefanRP (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Sind folgende Pflanzen wintergrün?*

Die absterben od bereits abgestorben sind. Allerdings solls da Ausnahmen geben, wie z.B. Simsen und __ Schwertlilien die erst kurz vorm Frühjahr entsorgt werden sollen.


----------

